# Mauldin's Lawn Journal from the beginning



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I would like to start by posting pictures of what this property looked like when I purchased it. I purchased it back in 2007 the summer I graduated high school. It was overgrown and had plenty of old junk sitting on it. I purchased this land as a project for myself to one day be able to build a home on.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Quickly I took my dads dozer to the property and started clearing some of the growth. There was even a small pond in the middle of this place but I decided to push it in and that would make a good spot for a house pad in the future.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I built fences around the place by my self and started pulling briars and trimming limbs by hand.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Then after a couple of years of living with someone and then moving into a camper that I had I decided to move that camper to the property that way I could make progress on cleaning it up and that would also stop people from using it as a dump site. Before doing this I would come over and find junk lawnmowers,tractor tires, and plenty of other things added to the landscape as if I didn't already have enough to clean up. I had the co-op set a water meter and I trenched in a few spigots. I had the electric company set a pole and meter. I ran the underground cable and set up a breaker box for my camper. I was in business!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

April and May 2015 brought lots of rain and green grass!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Dec 2015- May 2017 is eventful. I meet a lady and decide she's amazing and that she's willing to keep me so I pop the question, get married and then comes house plans. Finally going to build the house on the property I've spent so much time on.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

We get approved in February 2018 to build and 8 months later we have managed to stay married and complete a house!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Planted some Rye to help avoid soil erosion around the foundation for the winter. It came up decently.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Hauled in some more dirt to help taper the yard.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

It was a little muddy in the backyard, I probably should have waited but what the heck life's short!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Holy cow, just got a chance to read through this journal. You really have gone from bare untouched earth to a beautiful homestead. Kudos to you for keeping some of those gorgeous mature trees on your property, and as it's been said before, that is a nice house you've got.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@Colonel K0rn Thank you, The big tree in the back yard is the main focal point of the property. Many man hours were put into it, I would just go over there after work and on weekends by myself and pull briars until I didn't have the strength to pull anymore eventually I pulled them out of every single tree but they had been growing so long the briars had grown to the very top of every tree. I don't miss those days. For the house my wife and I designed it and I built it. I feel like I should have been a home builder It's stressful and enjoyable all at the same time. Now it's time to make some grass grow!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Pulled soil samples and sent them off to spectrum analytic inc. I pulled samples of the close proximity dirt which is dirt that was hauled in for the house pad. Then pulled samples of the native soil also.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Beautiful home, property and journey for you and your bride...congrats!!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@ctrav Thanks sir. I just noticed we don't live too far from ya! Hope all is green, stay safe from these storms rolling in tonight!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jakemauldin said:


> @ctrav Thanks sir. I just noticed we don't live too far from ya! Hope all is green, stay safe from these storms rolling in tonight!


Not sure how too far is since this is Texas after all  With a new home and new lawn the folks at SiteOne in Southlake or Keller (Lesco products which I like more than Scotts from Lowes or Home Depot and cheaper) are good to work with for fertilizer and such. Justin Seed has access to some things that are sometimes hard to find. Wishing y'all well also...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@ctrav about 30 minutes as a crow flies, I love Justin Seed. I used them when I hydromulched all of those Devon Energy oil pad sites they are knowledgeable. I got a Site One account the other day and wasn't impressed that as a member the prices were the same as a non member and many products I was looking for were sold online for many times 20-30% cheaper.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow that's not good. Maybe I should look online more! I get a vet discount from SiteOne thus I was happy...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Oh man. This is awesome. I'm gonna be following!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Saturday I woke up early and broke out the stihl Kombi and attached the pole saw, went and trimmed up the trees to head height, then gathered them into a pile to burn off on a day that's not as windy. I placed out the thermometer to check the soil temp and my new Daily Light Integral meter (which is a pain in the butt to operate). I then took the Toro and mowed with a 1.5" HOC. On Easter Sunday after all the family events I attached the scarifier and the drag mat to smooth out the dirt that rutted up in the front yard from the last rains. (Lord I can't wait to get this seeded so I can worry less about washout and worry more on greener grass) My wife and I planted two new Mexican Plum trees with my mom's assistance in placement. We planted a couple potted Blue Sapphire Cypress trees with some spillers for the entryway. The last pictures are of our Variegated Privets that we planted 3 years ago which weren't growing but have doubled in size this year since they actually got some fertilizer. I also ripped out the cheap drip irrigation I installed two years ago because it was very inconsistent even with a timer.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming along nicely...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

4/26 - [media]https://youtu.be/zdWhXRDFZDQ[/media]
4/28 - Put down 300lbs. of Lesco Starter 18-24-12. It started to rain while "Throwin her down!!" but was only brief just enough to water it in.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Well I went out and tossed down some seed in this bare spot off my porch. After the rain last night my soil temp was only down to 60 so I'm gonna give it a shot in this small area again and see how it goes. I'm ready to get some P77 poppin! 





Also got some more goodies from the LCN today! Looking forward to getting this stuff on the lawn!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Bought a few things for this lawn renovation that's inching closer and closer to the green light stage. Also got a mow in between all this rain we've had. That starter fert made all these weeds sprout and go crazzzy. So I cut them back to encourage growth so when I hit them with the Roundup I get a really good kill. I literally think I have every weed type imaginable on my property somewhere!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G654VPN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00553EREC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1








https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049I9OBA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jakemauldin said:


> Bought a few things for this lawn renovation that's inching closer and closer to the green light stage. Also got a mow in between all this rain we've had. That starter fert made all these weeds sprout and go crazzzy. So I cut them back to encourage growth so when I hit them with the Roundup I get a really good kill.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G654VPN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00553EREC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049I9OBA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Always good to have goodies...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@ctrav yes it is. I also cut into my cabinetry to get under my dog wash station and added a P trap and vent because I failed to do that when I built it so it wasn't draining and the wife was not happy especially since the yard supplies keep showing up!! so that had to be fixed immediately. Happy wife, Happy life!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Soooo true buddy! I like the dog wash station and wish we had one...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

In 5 days I already have some Princess 77 germinating!! Holy cow that was quick. Guess I better hurry up and get this glyphosate down to get these weeds gone!!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Thu May 16, 2019 7:12 pm

Rented a power rake for my skidsteer from Sunbelt Rental two days ago. This was supposed to be awesome but a flat tire and what I believe to be a bearing going out causing the attachment to bind up made for a very long day with a half torn up yard and no other power rakes available for 100+ miles. So now I await them to fix the machine and determine whether I should get a refund since the machine was sent to me with a bad bearing. I mentioned I didn't necessarily need a refund just another day with the attachment would suffice. They said they couldn't give me a credit so apparently I have to wait for them to give me my money back and then turn around and pay them that same money back.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Thu May 16, 2019 8:40 pm

Since I didn't get the power raking done my wife and I put in a flower bed instead. It was enjoyable. 
I did get some solid corrugated pipe drainage buried for when I get around to installing gutters to help with washout.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Im not certain but the Toro 60" ZTR may be a bit much for that patch of grass under the swing :shock: Seriously looks like you have put in some good work and looking forward to following this... :thumbup:


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Im not certain but the Toro 60" ZTR may be a bit much for that patch of grass under the swing :shock: Seriously looks like you have put in some good work and looking forward to following this... :thumbup:


Haha I didn't leave much for "enjoy the mow". That's probably why I haven't been real active on here, the lawn is slightly depressing at the moment with all this rain.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Waiting for all this rain to move out and I can get this seed in the ground. This was on 5/18 and this was only the beginning. we have had nearly 10" since then. 
[media]https://youtu.be/5d6WKRmGqjQ[/media]


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow...I would say your property gets a lot of water. My property floods but it will be gone (for the most part) within an hour. 80% of the grass can be mowed the next day. You are trying to do seed and it just seems like that will be tough until we get a decent break soon...


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Pic of a little fun seeding thats grown in a month. Just something I did for fun in a shaded heavy traffic area.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Might have a problem here!!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok...what is it?


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Ok...what is it?


This is an Army Worm sir. devastation everywhere it goes!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...what is it?
> ...


I have never seen one that size...agree very nasty! What will you use to treat? I used CrossCheck from SiteOne last year and applied with hose end sprayer.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Threw down that princess 77 on 6/15. We got a monsoon the next morning so we shall see how much actually germinates! Fingers crossed


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Got a little glimmer of green on 6/24 (Day 9)


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Got some GCF Humic12 down yesterday (Day 11)


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 12. Not sure whether I should be happy with the results so far or not! I'm hoping that when I get some fertilizer down tomorrow that it will give it that boost it needs!!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 17


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You've been busting your a$$! Hope it keeps filling in :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Showing some progress for sure1 Happy for you with all the effort...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@pennstater2005 Thank you. I was hoping to be able to document more of my journey but it has been hectic around my house plus I missed the time where it was pleasurable to be in the yard videoing due to all the rain. Now it's as hot as the gates of Hell and I'm lucky to get my phone out to take pics much less video. 
@ctrav Thanks for following along. If I had just waited one more day to seed things would have been more successful. That rain washed ruts the size you could lose a rotary in. I have to talk myself out of grading everything back out and reseeding quite regularly. But then I think of the additional opportunity for leveling and overcoming hardship rather than taking the easy route. I do plan to buy more seed soon and top it off.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 19 front yard, Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 19 backyard


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Growth progress in the flower bed, I need to clean up my live edge but I've been hesitant since I'm trying to stay off the lawn.

and Day 21 for princess 77


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Sitting here wondering if the CarbonX has a full dose of RGS in it, or does one still need to apply NEXT RGS on top of CarbonX. I plan on buying some CarbonX soon for when I switch off starter fert. Interested in your opinions.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

This right here is an amazing journal. I'm just going to live vicariously through you and your lawn  Then I'm going to have to come pay this place a visit when I visit my sister in Flower Mound. Once you have everything cooking, going to have to charge admission!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 21 to Day 26. It never looks like much growth until I put the pictures side by side.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

SwBermuda said:


> This right here is an amazing journal. I'm just going to live vicariously through you and your lawn  Then I'm going to have to come pay this place a visit when I visit my sister in Flower Mound. Once you have everything cooking, going to have to charge admission!


Thanks I appreciate your kindness. I would like for it to one day be something people slow down to look at when they drive by. But for now they just slow down because all my topsoil washes into the street when it rains.lol. But I welcome ya to come by, I won't charge I promise. I'll even provide the beer!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I love your Journal...and the property. Keep it up! I enjoy following along.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

First Mow on Day 30 with the ole toro Rotary. Princess 77 is pretty when it's mowed!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ladies and gentleman we have grass!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Nice. Any fertilizer yet?


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Bmossin said:


> Nice. Any fertilizer yet?


I did a Lesco starter fertilizer prior to seed going down and at Day 13-14. I'm going to pick some more up possibly tomorrow. I'll put it out with second round of Greene County products.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 36, I cut with the rotary but dropped HOC one notch. It scalped in the front and makes the pictures seem like there hasn't been much progress but it is starting to fill in. 



Pic on right is actually the most recent even though I think the pic on the left appears better. 

The SPF-30 was a joke, I had less than 100SF of germination and I dropped $800 on seed that was supposed to cover 2.5 acres. I believe this to be partly because of not having enough water but more so the fact that it's just too hot here in Texas for this seed. The arrow in this pic is what germinated of the SPF-30. The rest of the yard is still bare dirt waiting for me to make a decision on the next seed to try.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at you go buddy! Can't wait for this time next year &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Incredible transformation! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ctuck (Jul 27, 2019)

Enjoyed your journal. We are just west of Fort Worth in Willow Park.

Corey


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 45 on the right compared to a week earlier. It's still filling in spite me not being able to get more fertilizer down. Can't wait until tomorrow when I can throw er down!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctuck said:


> Enjoyed your journal. We are just west of Fort Worth in Willow Park.
> 
> Corey


Welcome Corey, I'm in Springtown, so not too far from ya! Thanks for checking out the journal. Hopefully my journal can inspire others to DIY! It's rewarding when you put in the sweat. God Bless


----------



## ctuck (Jul 27, 2019)

That's awesome. Thanks


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 46 3rd cut on the front, how about those runners!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I also picked up some more Lesco 18-24-12 from SiteOne to throw down in the morning. As well as received some MSMA, 2,4-d , and some Certainty from the good ol' Do My Own hopefully with those I'll surely be able to handle some weed pressure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

So jealous of you Bermuda guys. Literally if 10% of your seed has taken and the rest is dry a$$ dirt, just feed it and voila you have a lawn.

It's crazy to see those runners. Let those baby's stroll!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> So jealous of you Bermuda guys. Literally if 10% of your seed has taken and the rest is dry a$$ dirt, just feed it and voila you have a lawn.
> 
> It's crazy to see those runners. Let those baby's stroll!


No joke, originally I wanted to cry the morning after seeding when I realized we were getting 3" of rain, hence the ruts in the pictures. But after 45 days and seeing these runners taking off I'm a little less sad. I'm having to work for it but that's the only way I'd have it. Some of the runners are close to 3 feet long. Honestly the areas that have the longest runners were hit with higher doses of Air8 and Humic 12 since the water tends to runoff in those areas. I'm sure they also got a little more fert too. So all this has helped. I can't wait to hit it with fert in the morning, I prepped it tonight by mowing low. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Threw down some Lesco 18-24-12 at about .5lb/1k then watered it in after I cut the back yard in prep for Cornhole and beers with the wife.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Amazing how much it's filling in...great job! If my wife were to play the game the bag would probably hit her in the head &#129322;


----------



## spartanlawn (Jun 30, 2019)

Is the taller grass in the top photo spf30 or something else?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming along nicely buddy!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

spartanlawn said:


> Is the taller grass in the top photo spf30 or something else?


That's a sedge weed. The really small grass was the spf-30 which was a fail for Texas. I had nearly zero germination


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Amazing how much it's filling in...great job! If my wife were to play the game the bag would probably hit her in the head 🤪


My wife beats me in almost everything we have ever played. I beat her in one game yesterday and I danced around the yard for about 5 minutes. Glad there's no excessive celebration rule in cornhole.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jakemauldin said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how much it's filling in...great job! If my wife were to play the game the bag would probably hit her in the head 🤪
> ...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Wednesday on the left before second fert app. Today (day 50) on the right 4 days later. Sure does green up nice.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like it was needing nitrogen!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Looks like it was needing nitrogen!


Most definitely. Part of it might have been yellow from scalping but overall the grass loves a shot of nitrogen. The humic has helped keep the ground moist so I have been able to get a larger area watered on a continual basis.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@Greendoc So originally I was going to plant Zoysia from seed in my shaded areas since its supposed to be a better grass in shade, then the seed shortage came and I ended up attempting a hybrid bluegrass called SPF-30 which was a fail. Next season I was thinking of trying the Zoysia route but my question for you is which Zoysia cultivar is the best in your opinion more specifically in growth rate. I only plan to do seed since I have such a large area.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Hoping I didn't make a huge mistake, but here are some before MSMA @ 1.66 oz/k photos. I'll post some pics in a few days to show the end result. Please let this not destroy my grass.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

This was the overnight green up I had. Photos taken at same time of day. Fert is definitely working


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jakemauldin said:


> This was the overnight green up I had. Photos taken at same time of day. Fert is definitely working


Continuing progress 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## spartanlawn (Jun 30, 2019)

jakemauldin said:


> spartanlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the taller grass in the top photo spf30 or something else?
> ...


Bummer! Thanks for letting me know. I have a lot of that growing where I planted the spf 30. I think it's because I've watered it so much. I do think I have some grass growing (stuff that looks different from the sedge weed) but I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like. I planted some left over in a pot this weekend so I could see it. I'll let you know if we have any determinable success in sc. Thanks again for the knowledge sharing.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Backyard, a weeks difference. Picture on the right has one day of growth on it


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Getting some bleaching on the crabgrass! And the yard hasn't died off yet!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Put a cut on the grass after waiting a few days while the weeds soaked up their poison. Looks like it's working!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Day 50 on left, Day 59 on right!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Spreading and thicker for sure...


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Spreading and thicker for sure...


Yes sir, now I just need to find the time to fill in those ruts


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@wardconnor Ahh the "smell of success" application!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Look what decided to pop up after 3 months. SPF-30. We got a good soaking rain and bam here comes this green tint all over the property and upon inspection the SPF-30 has germinated. I'm curious if it will actually mature and pull through.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

So on August 25th was the day I had ran the TroyBilt until the wheels fell off. Now it has been 10 days since and still waiting on new wheels to arrive. I've had a hard time watching all the progress and beautifullness go away and my yard turn into a jungle. Also had a hard time not just going down and buying a new mower. But I believe the weeds have stayed to a minimum and the grass has still filled in rather well.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

These pictures are all I have that show the progression of the SPF-30 that I planted since I basically thought it was a fail. 
This first picture has it starting to green up in the small patch at the top of the picture "the patch all by itself".


Then this picture shows it heat stressed and at the time what appeared to be very dead. Not a single bit of green. And this was watered the same as the Bermuda since I was trying to push the Bermuda out that direction. 

Then here's the SPF-30 making a comeback after some slightly cooler temps and a 1/2" of rain. 
[/url]


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks like you have a lawn now...congrats :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Got a new Toy yesterday. I was using the families zero turner to mow but got tired of trailering it back and forth so I got my own. I also mounted a new tv on the back porch to enjoy the yard and a football game at the same time.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice piece of property you have going! I've been through a similar process in my journal. It's a lot of work to establish a lawn from scratch &#128077;⛳&#128668;


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice new ride... &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I bought a Gorilla Cart but I'm not sure why when I have this trailer already! It probably holds 5 times as much. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MUvEq73TEM


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Mowed the yard after picking up the limbs I cut, I try to keep all the dead limbs cut and keep the limbs cut to head height so I don't clothesline myself when hauling a** on the Zero. 

Snapped a picture of the Crape Myrtles that finally decided they had enough water to turn red like they are supposed to be, all summer they've been a pinkish color due to lack of water. 


Tossed out some pumpkins on the porch and switched out the Impatients with some orange colored Zinnia flowers and a Croton plant. My wife also made this fall wreath out of an old bicycle tire we had on hand. 


Took a side by side comparison of the progression of the front flowerbed. 


And also sprayed some 2,4-d along with some other herbicide to try and finish off any weeds left. 


I also purchased a cypress to replace the one that died in the front walkway pot. And a weeping willow tree to plant by the fence.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Your property is coming along nicely Jake! Looks like Woodies has good prices on trees...I will check them out


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

ctrav said:


> Your property is coming along nicely Jake! Looks like Woodies has good prices on trees...I will check them out


Thanks bud, I try to keep making headway on the property it's just difficult when I work nights and 70 hrs a week.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

On 11/2 I put down 150lbs of annual ryegrass on about 10-12k SF after scalping down to 1".


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Texas Cold Front 
https://youtu.be/Kl65AgGX27U


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## JJL1029 (Dec 21, 2019)

SO what is your take on the SPF-30 thus far? I'm just South of Weatherford with a 10 year old lawn that has never even seen fertilizer ( we just bought the house). We have a lot of Oak trees and pretty good soil. The PH is OK just needs N and P. I thought I'd rip it up this spring, spend the money for seed and fertilizer and pray for rain. I was seriously considering SPF-30 due to it's ability to come back from summer heat. I'd appreciate any input you might have.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Getting things ready for Spring. Burned off the leaves.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

JJL1029 said:


> SO what is your take on the SPF-30 thus far? I'm just South of Weatherford with a 10 year old lawn that has never even seen fertilizer ( we just bought the house). We have a lot of Oak trees and pretty good soil. The PH is OK just needs N and P. I thought I'd rip it up this spring, spend the money for seed and fertilizer and pray for rain. I was seriously considering SPF-30 due to it's ability to come back from summer heat. I'd appreciate any input you might have.


I had almost given up on this seed but just when I thought it was a lost cause it came sprouting up. It has flourished this winter. It has grown and seems to be thickening up quickly. I didn't expect this to spread but it seems to be.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

https://youtu.be/fyvsjR8necY
Received a Mavic Mini for Christmas and was able to get a little fly by of the place. Looking forward to catching some cool footage of lawn projects!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I watched it sleet at my house for the first time this winter. I went around and checked the SPF-30 progress, It has started to spread a bit. 


















The SPF-30 up close. I like the dark green color.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Spring is coming. Pecan tree bloomed out and oak has buds. We cleaned out the old mulch and are preparing to put in new


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Mowed, and then got the GCF liquid aeration and Humic12 down


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Just posting these for reference on where things are at on March 1st


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@jakemauldin Beautiful home and property!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Painted the yard blue! Killing off the Rye happened a little later than I wanted but it's done now. 
I also added a little landing for our master bedroom door to keep from tracking in as much debris.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

On April 2nd I Leveled some washouts. Gave it a nice cut so I can overseed soon!


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I brought in 10 more loads of dirt to slope off the garage a little better and left it low around the crape myrtles to make a mulch bed 




I also added a culvert and dug some drainage. This was a win/lose. I was tired of the driveway washing out after large rains. But now it's not flat where I can get a nice cut on it anymore. 



Waiting for the rye to die off. I should be about ready to overseed more Arden 15 in the next few days.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Love your property man!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Any updates lately? That's a cool spot and a cool house.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Any updates lately? That's a cool spot and a cool house.


I brought in 23 loads of dirt to bring up the East side of my house. And then I leveled washouts in the front yard and by the back porch. Basically started over on the immediate yard. I have 75 lbs of Arden 15 Bermuda I need to get out. But I'm waiting on my gutters to be installed because I'm placing catch basins with drainage. They should be out next week to do the gutters.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

Been a busy few days. Cut in some new Golf holes with lights to be able to Putt in the dark (getting old). Planted flowers in the beds, edged the beds. Sharpened the Reel with Pin High backlapping 120/80 grit. Scalped for the second time. "Threw down" 13-13-13 just for giggles. Fixed up some raised beds with some maters and ja-lapeños. While the wife made out some potted plants for the porch.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Do you have some photos on how the yard turned out? Would love to see it.


----------

